

BMW Cars Vulnerable To Blank Key Attack - neya
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/features/bmw-car-theft-technology

======
moepstar
That's 8 long weeks to wait, compared to the 3 minutes it takes for thieves to
get away with the car...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DshK4ZXPU9o>

------
nodata
"For obvious security reasons we cannot say what these measures are."

Rubbish. Anyone know that the measures are?

~~~
tompko
Blank keys now cost £50,000 each, so you might as well just buy a BMW to start
with.

~~~
andyjsong
Or buy the $50k key and steal BMWs to break even.

edit: [http://www.alibaba.com/product-
gs/466366659/New_BMW_blank_ke...](http://www.alibaba.com/product-
gs/466366659/New_BMW_blank_key_3_5.html) is this key different than what the
article mentioned? Even if you but the minimum order, it will only cost, $6k,
sell the rest for a mark up.

